# Case for the Short Bow Article



## Super Magnum (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone has visited the recurve section of archeryhistory.com. I seen a clip on there of an article titled "The Case for the Short Bow" by Bob Arsenault. Would anyone happen to know what magazine this was printed in or where I can get a copy of the story? I am a big fan of the short recurve and would like to read the entire article, if I can find it. Thx


----------

